# Cockatiel throwing up... need help quick!!!



## northernfog

Hello,
I just went up to my room where my cockatiel sleeps as well, and found her throwing up.
It's past midnight and I don't know what to do, I need you guys' advice quick.


----------



## TielTide

How did she look while she was throwing up? Was she shaking her head or swinging it side to side?

ETA: 

I'm going back to bed here in a moment, however since no one else has replied, tomorrow is Wednesday - please call your vet ASAP. Here is a website with some helpful information in the meantime:

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions2.html

About halfway down the page the author discussing regurgitation and vomiting, the differences between the two, and possible causes.

As far as *I* know (and I'm no expert), there is nothing you can actively do for her tonight. But please rouse early and call your vet. Vomiting is never a good thing for your bird.

Best of luck and I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## geenz

Do you have access to a 24hr emergency vet at all? I know there's a couple in my city that have an emergency number that can be called outside vet hours. Hope your little one will be alright but there's not much else I can help with


----------



## northernfog

It's early morning now and already she is feeling much better, yelling and singing first thing in the morning and running around. She started feeling better last night about 10 min after I saw this happen. When I went to the room, her face had gotten kinda wet and I was thinking that she had had a night fright and fallen to her water... 

I went closer and noticed her doing the up and down motion. She did this for a while and then shook her head and off came little bits of corn she had had a few days back. When she saw us in front of her, she started feeling much better as she looked a little scared and confused. 

Also, what I'd like to know is that usually she does that motion up and down with her head when she eats. But never shakes or takes anything out... I thought maybe she had something stuck in her throat that she was trying to adjust. Do you think this is the case? I looked it up online as well, and read something about them overeating and doing something like that.

Any advice would be helpful, thanks. 



TielTide said:


> How did she look while she was throwing up? Was she shaking her head or swinging it side to side?
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I'm going back to bed here in a moment, however since no one else has replied, tomorrow is Wednesday - please call your vet ASAP. Here is a website with some helpful information in the meantime:
> 
> http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions2.html
> 
> About halfway down the page the author discussing regurgitation and vomiting, the differences between the two, and possible causes.
> 
> As far as *I* know (and I'm no expert), there is nothing you can actively do for her tonight. But please rouse early and call your vet. Vomiting is never a good thing for your bird.
> 
> Best of luck and I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## pink.snootchies

oh noes, i wish i could help on this, id suggest calling an emergency vet (if you havent already) or your regular vet now that. I hope the little one is doing better this morning. 
and i had no idea birds could really vomit. (but then again i guess they do to feed their babies sometimes) 

best of luck!


----------



## northernfog

There is no 24hr emergency vet in here that I know of. Last time when my other birdy got really sick, the only vet that was open at that time was an hour away and ended up telling me that there was nothing that they could do to my littly birdy when I called them.  



geenz said:


> Do you have access to a 24hr emergency vet at all? I know there's a couple in my city that have an emergency number that can be called outside vet hours. Hope your little one will be alright but there's not much else I can help with


----------



## northernfog

pink.snootchies said:


> oh noes, i wish i could help on this, id suggest calling an emergency vet (if you havent already) or your regular vet now that. I hope the little one is doing better this morning.
> and i had no idea birds could really vomit. (but then again i guess they do to feed their babies sometimes)
> 
> best of luck!


Thank you so much for wishing her well!


----------



## roxy culver

Try putting some honey in her water, it'll get her energy up. As you know, throwing up takes a lot out of you. But other than that, I'm not really sure what to do...besides keeping her warm. If you have a heat lamp shine that on her so that she doesn't have to work to keep herself warm.


----------



## MeanneyFids

something is going on.... that corn should have been digested much sooner than that...

vomitting is a cause for concern... i agree with roxy with the honey in her water, and if you can, try to get her to eat some fresh ginger


----------



## northernfog

DallyTsuka said:


> something is going on.... that corn should have been digested much sooner than that...
> 
> vomitting is a cause for concern... i agree with roxy with the honey in her water, and if you can, try to get her to eat some fresh ginger


I'm a little afraid for the honey and ginger since I've never given it to her before... do you really think it would help her? She does have full strength and no other signs of illness...


----------



## TielTide

northernfog said:


> I'm a little afraid for the honey and ginger since I've never given it to her before... do you really think it would help her? She does have full strength and no other signs of illness...


She gave you two very clear signs of illness - days-old undigested food, and vomiting. You need to get her to a vet. Mix a little honey with her water until it's all dissolved, or (better, imo) unflavored, uncolored pedialyte -instead- of her water. 

She could have something very serious going on. Birds, like reptiles, are VERY good at hiding illnesses. She needs to be seen.


----------



## northernfog

And if she has a bit of a problem with driving???  http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16976



TielTide said:


> She gave you two very clear signs of illness - days-old undigested food, and vomiting. You need to get her to a vet. Mix a little honey with her water until it's all dissolved, or (better, imo) unflavored, uncolored pedialyte -instead- of her water.
> 
> She could have something very serious going on. Birds, like reptiles, are VERY good at hiding illnesses. She needs to be seen.


----------



## TielTide

From skimming that thread, it seems to me her problem wasn't driving, it was being in a brand new house. 

Personally, if the option was my tiel getting sicker and sicker as time went on, or a day or two of being panicky and spookish while getting healthier, I'd opt for the latter.

Perhaps I'm kind of old school, but I'd rather scare an animal to help it, than let it suffer in peace and quiet.

Should tell you about the time I wrestled a boer goat with advanced pneumonia into a flatbed truck to get it to the vet. Fun times, fun times. Point is, animals get over being frightened for a little while, just like humans do. To make it less frightening, wrap her travel cage in a thick towel so that it is completely dark inside, all the way up until the vet needs to examine her. Then ditto for the ride home.

When you get home, put her back in her cage, and wrap that in a blanket or sheet so that she can catch her proverbial breath until the next day, and then resume life as normal.


----------



## northernfog

Alright, thank you so much for the advice... 



TielTide said:


> From skimming that thread, it seems to me her problem wasn't driving, it was being in a brand new house.
> 
> Personally, if the option was my tiel getting sicker and sicker as time went on, or a day or two of being panicky and spookish while getting healthier, I'd opt for the latter.
> 
> Perhaps I'm kind of old school, but I'd rather scare an animal to help it, than let it suffer in peace and quiet.
> 
> Should tell you about the time I wrestled a boer goat with advanced pneumonia into a flatbed truck to get it to the vet. Fun times, fun times. Point is, animals get over being frightened for a little while, just like humans do. To make it less frightening, wrap her travel cage in a thick towel so that it is completely dark inside, all the way up until the vet needs to examine her. Then ditto for the ride home.
> 
> When you get home, put her back in her cage, and wrap that in a blanket or sheet so that she can catch her proverbial breath until the next day, and then resume life as normal.


----------



## Virtue

Take a few minutes to think if you did something different in the past couple of days. Did you use any chemicals or smoked inside the room? did you use teflon to cook? are you sure it was not regurgitation? never ever kiss your bird or have her come into contact with any mammal saliva. Best of luck!!!


----------



## northernfog

Thank you so much for the advice. I don't smoke but my dad does (outside) but he is the one that took her to sleep that day. Maybe he had just smoked and the smell was too strong??? 

I will have to look up and see if I can get a vet to the house maybe... if not, I guess I will have to search and see, maybe take her there myself... 



Virtue said:


> Take a few minutes to think if you did something different in the past couple of days. Did you use any chemicals or smoked inside the room? did you use teflon to cook? are you sure it was not regurgitation? never ever kiss your bird or have her come into contact with any mammal saliva. Best of luck!!!


----------

